# Reputable Vet for Ear Cropping in the Dallas/Fort Worth Area...



## Blue85 (Jun 6, 2012)

My puppy is 10 Weeks old today, and I am currently looking for a reputable vet in the Dallas/Fort Worth area to crop his ears. If anyone has any recommendations it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

